# Big Step Ladders



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...Just ordered one of these guys....

Just wondering what other use...




























http://www.faxko.com/


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21DOH2Ig0xo


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

My savior is a 12' Werner. I'm not afraid of heights but have a hard time getting down from a roof onto an extension ladder. It's that first step into mid-air that gets me. 
With the step ladder, I just feel more comfy getting down from a 1 story roof. 
When I get down and look back up, I feel foolish as it's not that far up and if I fell...probably not to much harm done. Sissy I guess.
One of my best tool purchases.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I am looking mostly to use it to access the center of rooms with 18' ceilings.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

After seeing the pics, I may have to look into one of these. Looks good.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I use my Little Giant in a similar configuration all the time to access windows/walls over shrubs and bushes. Can you adjust the distance between the support legs enough to use it on interior stairs?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

EthanB said:


> I use my Little Giant in a similar configuration all the time to access windows/walls over shrubs and bushes. Can you adjust the distance between the support legs enough to use it on interior stairs?


No, that does not appear to be adjustable.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I want that, looks awesome!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Little Giant Skyscraper.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I like the fact of 300 lb rating . Put it to the test and tell us what you think from pro view .


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Little Giant Skyscraper.


I dunno if I trust YouTube comments...but...

"TheCowboydoug 3 months ago
I'm going to add... I previously owned a Little Giant 21' Skyscraper ... Setting it up alone was a dang workout﻿ & always very dangerous because unlike in LG's instructional videos that show setting it up against a wall I didn't have that luxury ... I'm ordering this ladder tomorrow for use with my photography ... Plus this ladder in only 48lbs compared to 105lbs..."


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> I dunno if I trust YouTube comments...but...
> 
> "TheCowboydoug 3 months ago
> I'm going to add... I previously owned a Little Giant 21' Skyscraper ... Setting it up alone was a dang workout﻿ & always very dangerous because unlike in LG's instructional videos that show setting it up against a wall I didn't have that luxury ... I'm ordering this ladder tomorrow for use with my photography ... Plus this ladder in only 48lbs compared to 105lbs..."



When comparing a ladder that gets to to 19' as opposed to 12'? :blink:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> When comparing a ladder that gets to to 19' as opposed to 12'? :blink:


12? You mean 21?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> 12? You mean 21?


The "this ladder is only 48 pounds" refers to what? Certainly not the Skyscraper. :no:

And 19, not 21. The _ladder_ reaches 21'.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> The "this ladder is only 48 pounds" refers to what? Certainly not the Skyscraper. :no:
> 
> And 19, not 21. The ladder reaches 21'.


No it reaches 19, it's only a 16 footer...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> No it reaches 19, it's only a 16 footer...


Skyscraper extended to 21' . You stand on the 19th step.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Sparky, can that Skyscraper be dropped on one side to get up next to a wall? All the other LGs do (that I've seen), so I assume that one can as well...just curious.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

jproffer said:


> Sparky, can that Skyscraper be dropped on one side to get up next to a wall? All the other LGs do (that I've seen), so I assume that one can as well...just curious.


Yes .


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

How tall can you reach on the little giant when its set-up as a step ladder?


----------

